
Google Researchers Exploring Social Networking, Possibly for Google Me? - jolie
http://mashable.com/2010/07/13/google-social-slide-deck/
======
GiraffeNecktie
A deck with 216 slides? Yikes. Those guys should come work in my government
department, they'll feel right at home.

I'm not sure that the separation of groups is really a big deal. Most people I
know have solved that problem by using LinkedIn for their professional
contacts and Facebook for everything else. It's the best way to maintain a
clean break between the two and be certain that Facebook isn't going to dork
it up.

